# A few from the track



## SnS (Nov 28, 2012)

Took a few shots of a friend at the mx track last sunday. CC welcome.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 29, 2012)

Holy harsh lighting Batman!  Why can't they run these events at a better time of day?   I would consider dropping your shutter-speed and panning to impart some motion into the scene.


----------



## SnS (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks, I'll try a few more panning shots next time. I'm still trying to get the balance right between blurring background for motion & blurring the subject too much.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 30, 2012)

I like #1 the best. #3 makes me think that 2 or 3 frames later, you would have caught the rooster tail when he got back on the throttle.


----------



## gconnoyer (Nov 30, 2012)

Try and shoot around 1/160th for the panning shots. Unless you're really good at it


----------



## SnS (Nov 30, 2012)

ronlane said:


> I like #1 the best. #3 makes me think that 2 or 3 frames later, you would have caught the rooster tail when he got back on the throttle.


Yeah, got that one too. But, he planted his foot. So it looks like he's going down. Thanks for the tips, any advise is appreciated.


----------



## gsgary (Nov 30, 2012)

Why were you shooting at iso800 when you had a shutter speed of 1/2000 :er:


----------



## SnS (Nov 30, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Why were you shooting at iso800 when you had a shutter speed of 1/2000 :er:


To be 100% honest, I'm still trying to figure out how to get shutter speed right so the subject isn't blurred. Only way I have found is to shoot at a very fast shutter speed. To do that, I bumped the iso up so the exposure wasn't too dark. If that was not the right thing to do, please explain. Thanks for any help.


----------



## DBA (Dec 12, 2012)

SnS said:


> To be 100% honest, I'm still trying to figure out how to get shutter speed right so the subject isn't blurred. Only way I have found is to shoot at a very fast shutter speed.


If you're blurring the rider at 1/2000-2500, you have something else going on. Either you're moving the camera while taking the image or your focus is off. Are you using auto or manual focus? I'd suggest using the auto focus in the Predictive AI Servo AF mode (AF-C on Nikons).


SnS said:


> [I bumped the iso up so the exposure wasn't too dark. If that was not the right thing to do, please explain. Thanks for any help.


Lowering the F/stop does the same thing without the noise. I'd set the F/stop as low as you can while still having an acceptable DOF and then adjusting the ISO.


I'd suggest lowering the F/stop to it's lowest number (blur the distracting background), change the shutter speed to ~1/1200, and adjust the ISO as needed.

Here's an example. It looks like I lost my metadata but the F/stop is at f/2.8 or slightly higher and the shutter around 1/1200. If I'd have shot that at f/8 the trees would be in focus and the rider wouldn't pop out like that.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Dec 12, 2012)

What lens are you using? I'm not a pro but I pan NASCAR / Indy Car around 1/30th or 1/40th. It takes time. Don't be too concerned with just panning. There is only so many pan shots you need. 
I had the panning bug. I shot a race with 90% pans. Whoops!


----------



## SnS (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for explaining DBA. I will try a lower f-stop with lower iso next time out. I'm shooting in AI Servo, Using an EF-S 55-250 lens (which I haven't had the best of luck with yet). I know the problem is mainly me though. My main problem is tracking the action right now so that "focus point" stays on subject. I'll keep after it and keep posting shots & asking for help, until I get better at it. Maybe at some point I'll be able to get a better lens too. But like I said, mainly user error at this point.


----------



## DBA (Dec 13, 2012)

SnS said:


> Thanks for explaining DBA. I will try a lower f-stop with lower iso next time out. I'm shooting in AI Servo, Using an EF-S 55-250 lens (which I haven't had the best of luck with yet). I know the problem is mainly me though. My main problem is tracking the action right now so that "focus point" stays on subject. I'll keep after it and keep posting shots & asking for help, until I get better at it. Maybe at some point I'll be able to get a better lens too. But like I said, mainly user error at this point.


Are your above images cropped? How close are you to the track/rider? I cut my teeth on a Nikon 55-200 and learned that you have to get in close if you want good shots. Especially with "kit" lens as they're typically not as good quality when zoomed all the way in. Getting closer also makes the subject bigger which in turn makes it easier to keep the focus point on them.

I'm assuming that you're using the continuous shutter option and holding it down as the rider takes a corner? Trying switching it to single shot mode and work on setting up individual shots. This should also keep you from moving the camera so much and make it easier to get correct focus.

My .02, take it for what you think it's worth.


P.S. yes a better "pro" lens makes a huge difference. This past Fall I switched to a Nikon 70-200 F/2.8 VR2 for my primary lens and that was money well spent. Next on the list is a Nikon 24-70 for the closer stuff.


----------



## Canuk (Dec 13, 2012)

These shots just make me miss riding that much more, lol, but -20 and a bunch of snow kinda makes the tracks a little hard anyways.


----------



## DBA (Dec 13, 2012)

Canuk said:


> These shots just make me miss riding that much more, lol, but -20 and a bunch of snow kinda makes the tracks a little hard anyways.


I know the feeling, the other week I parked my bike for the winter.


----------



## SnS (Dec 13, 2012)

Images are not cropped at all, have full access to track. You can go anywhere, as long as you aren't standing somewhere friggen stupid, then you become a target for the kids to spray. I'll definitely try a few different things next time out. Thanks again for the tips.


----------



## ziggy84 (Dec 15, 2012)

SnS said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I like #1 the best. #3 makes me think that 2 or 3 frames later, you would have caught the rooster tail when he got back on the throttle.
> ...



IMO I think this picture would look better with him coming towards you, not out of the shot...


----------



## Canuk (Dec 15, 2012)

DBA said:


> Canuk said:
> 
> 
> > These shots just make me miss riding that much more, lol, but -20 and a bunch of snow kinda makes the tracks a little hard anyways.
> ...



We've had snow since the beginning of October, last year some club members were still riding boxing day, track was frozen but snow free. Its gonna be a long winter this year, lol


----------

